# Help Emergency!



## homefree21 (Mar 22, 2019)

My mare just foaled at 11:10 pm last night, she is having resp issues and started on antibiotics. However, she failed her igg completely. They said my chances of her surviving are small without the transfusion. Any experience here would be appreciated!


----------



## chandab (Mar 22, 2019)

Is the mare having breathing issues or the foal?. Get the transfusion, it's pretty much your only choice, unless the vet has Seramune on hand, but the transfusion is usually better. Seramune is an oral IgG for foals, let me grab a link: https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail...MIx76UooeX4QIVPyCtBh32cgx_EAYYASABEgI2zPD_BwE
The bottle would be several doses for a miniature foal, and dosage would have to be sized down for mini sized foal.


----------



## homefree21 (Mar 22, 2019)

Thanks for he response, Im taking her for the transfusion tomorrow morning early. The foal was having rapid resp with flaring and posturing. Would not lay down to rest. Started her on antibiotics and steroids. The mare isnt eating like she usually does, hoping its stress from baby. She wont leave her side. Tomorrow is really going to stress mama when I take her. I cant believe how attached I already am. Unfortunately the vets out here dont have any of that on hand so we have to go 2 1/2 hours away.


----------



## madmax (Mar 22, 2019)

homefree21 said:


> Thanks for he response, Im taking her for the transfusion tomorrow morning early. The foal was having rapid resp with flaring and posturing. Would not lay down to rest. Started her on antibiotics and steroids. The mare isnt eating like she usually does, hoping its stress from baby. She wont leave her side. Tomorrow is really going to stress mama when I take her. I cant believe how attached I already am. Unfortunately the vets out here dont have any of that on hand so we have to go 2 1/2 hours away.


 I am just telling you what I did when I had this happen here. Everyone has a different situation, but I took my foal 1 1/2 hours away and I took the mare as well, we went to the university vet school and they wanted the mare along. Good luck to you.


----------



## homefree21 (Mar 23, 2019)

Took her this morning and transfused successfully. She is comfortable with mama now, yes mama was upset when I took her but she is very happy now.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 24, 2019)

So glad to read she has improved. Maybe the reason she's become protective , cause she thinks your going to take the foal away again. Hoe she continues to improve


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 24, 2019)

She's a doll! Glad things are improving. I have zero experience in this area so I was just following along to see how she did. Here's to good health for mum and baby.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 26, 2019)

Hope things stay good for them both.


----------

